# Challenging Pastel Colors



## bandanjaiswal

Pastel colors or crayon colors is challenging since the medium is mixed and blended directly applied on the working surface, and unlike paint, colors cannot be tested on a palette before applying to the surface. Pastel errors cannot be covered the way a paint. So, the error can be painted out. Experimentation with the pastel medium or crayon on a small scale in order to learn various techniques gives the user a better command over a larger composition. So, it is better to learn techniques before using pastel colors.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastel#cite_note-5


----------



## RisingGriffin

I have found mistakes to be easily erasable in pastel, simply by blending any errors into the background, but then again I don't mind if my colors are not as bright as is humanly possible, I prefer a more gritty realism.


----------

